# my JUNG + ENNEAGRAM test results



## Jill (Oct 3, 2010)

*Introverted (I)* 58.14% *Extroverted (E)* 41.86%

*Intuitive (N)* 58.33% * Sensing (S)* 41.67%

*Feeling (F) *55.26% * Thinking (T)* 44.74%

*Perceiving (P)* 57.89% *Judging (J)* 42.11%

*Your type is: INFP*

*INFP - "Questor".* High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population. 

Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||||| 50%
Type 2 Helpfulness ||||||||||||||||||73%
Type 3 Image Awareness |||||||||||| 50%
Type 4 Sensitivity |||||||||||||| 56%
Type 5 Detachment |||||||||||||| 53%
Type 6 Anxiety ||||||||||||||||||73%
Type 7 Adventurousness ||||||||||||||||||76%
Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||||||| 66%
Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||| 50%


type score type behavior motivation

7 23 I must be high and entertained to be happy.
2 22 I must be helpful and caring to be happy.
6 22 I must be secure and safe to be happy.
8 20 I must be strong and in control to be happy.

*Here's the link to my results:*

http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/newembj.pl

*And the link so you can take the quiz too.. really awesome site *

Personality Tests


----------



## Jackofhearts (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are my most recent Myers Briggs and Enneagram Test Results;

Jung- Myers/Briggs – September 2010

Introversion 30%
Extroversion 80%

Intuitive 56%
Sensing 53%

Feeling 70%
Thinking 43%

Judging 40%
Perceiving 66%

On this test I was identified as an ENFP but on previous tests I have been identified as either ESFP or ENFP. Should I consider myself to be an EXFP? And if so, how should I interpret it?

Type 1 Perfectionism	54%
Type 2	Helpfulness 54%
Type 3	Image Focus 62%
Type 4	Hypersensitivity	46%
Type 5	Detachment 46%
Type 6	Anxiety 10%
Type 7	Adventurousness	70%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	66% 
Type 9	Calmness 54%

These scores are fairly typical of previous test results. So I am comfortable in thinking that I am a type 7 with an 8 wing. Instintual variants are also very consistent and fall in this order SX/SO/SP. My Tritype on the other hand is difficult to identify. Sometimes test as 7-3-8. Other times 7-2-8, 7-3-9, or 7-2-9.

Sloan Global 5 - Typically identified as SLUEI which creates internal concern.

Wondering if all this fits together.


----------

